# Anyone live in central florida selling fancy bettas?



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

I live in east central Florida close to the coast and was wondering if anyone on here sells fancy bettas? I'd rather buy from a person with cash then from a website and also have the poor betta shipped . I live north of daytona beach and are willing to travel as far as Orlando to meet.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Dunno what fancy bettas are but there are two betta breeder associations in florida, one I believe is located in the orlando area. you can check out ibcbettas.com and look up the chapters to find one in your area. Even then the breeders might still want to ship.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

i looked up both of those chapters last month and sadly neither one of their websites work =[ so i have no idea how to contacth them. Also, as far as i know fancies are the half moons, platkas, etc i gues haha but thank you


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

i guess out of this ENTIRE forum i am the only one who lives in central florida haha


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

try emailing the group. i know for a fact they are both quite active even if their websites aren't


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

what are their emails? also, anyone know if petcos carry king bettas? seems like the petco has a much bettera variety then petsmart. Also, i notice a lot of ppl get bettas from wal mart? What wal marts carry fish? The 2 in my city dont, the 2 north of me dont and the 4 south of me dont lol


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

For sure
 I would not buy a fish from wal-mart, unless you are ready & willing to tend to a sick fish. Petsmart is way better, at least in Northwest FL where I live.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is a year and a half old. Please check dates before posting. Thank you.


----------

